# Birthday present!



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a dear friend whose husband does beautiful woodworking. She had hem make the beautiful walnut pick up sticks for my birthday! The lighting isn't very good & the background may be too dark, but I had to show them off!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful! What exactly do you do with pick up sticks?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

They are for weaving in patterns with a rigid heddle loom. You can make a twill or herringbone fabric. I want to attempt chevrons.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That is what I thought they were used for but wasn't positive. What a wonderful present! Hope you had a great birthday!



ilmacheryl said:


> They are for weaving in patterns with a rigid heddle loom. You can make a twill or herringbone fabric. I want to attempt chevrons.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My birthday is this month to. Happy Virgos. Great present. They are very cool and made very nicely. Have fun with them. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful pickup sticks.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Actually, my birthday was in late August, but we had gone to New Mexico to celebrate, so I just got those yesterday. I also bought some beautiful yarn & spinning fiber while we were there. I grew up in NM, went to New Mexico State University, met hubby there & miss the high desert terribly, so we thought we should go again while we still could. We spent several days in Las Cruces visiting friends, went to Portal, AZ ( population about 50, very remote) to try & do some birdwatching - not a good time of year. Then stopped by Hatch, NM for some green chilies, and drove north to Taos to visit some old friends, and came back to Kansas - sigh. I'm content here, there is an LYS, I have friends, but I almost cried when we crossed out of NM on our way home.

Anyway, thanks for the birthday wishes! It isn't easy turning 70, but I'm still around to have birthdays, so I believe in celebrating every one!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I used to live in Albuquerque. Love the southwest. Beautiful pick up sticks, lucky you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyway, thanks for the birthday wishes! It isn't easy turning 70, but I'm still around to have birthdays, so I believe in celebrating every one!
Cheryl

I agree. I celebrate for days and days. I love my Birthday it's a nice time of year. I'm so glad you had a nice time visiting and seeing NM. Enjoy your pick up sticks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely birthday present! Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have a dear friend whose husband does beautiful woodworking. She had hem make the beautiful walnut pick up sticks for my birthday! The lighting isn't very good & the background may be too dark, but I had to show them off
> 
> Double post


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Actually, my birthday was in late August, but we had gone to New Mexico to celebrate, so I just got those yesterday. I also bought some beautiful yarn & spinning fiber while we were there. I grew up in NM, went to New Mexico State University, met hubby there & miss the high desert terribly, so we thought we should go again while we still could. We spent several days in Las Cruces visiting friends, went to Portal, AZ ( population about 50, very remote) to try & do some birdwatching - not a good time of year. Then stopped by Hatch, NM for some green chilies, and drove north to Taos to visit some old friends, and came back to Kansas - sigh. I'm content here, there is an LYS, I have friends, but I almost cried when we crossed out of NM on our way home.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the birthday wishes! It isn't easy turning 70, but I'm still around to have birthdays, so I believe in celebrating every one!


The pick up sticks are lovely. You have a very thoughtful friend. My husband has made me a number of handy items for my weaving.

Happy late birthday! We live between Albuquerque and Santa Fe. Love being able to hop up to Santa Fe for lunch whenever we want. I think NM is a magical place and so supportive of the arts. The next time you are in Taos, there is a fantastic yarn shop in Arroyo Seco called Weaving Southwest, if you don't already know about it. The owner is the granddaughter of Rachel Brown, a famous weaver who revitalized weaving in northern NM. Her GD and don run the shop and do all the dying of their beautiful yarns.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Babalou said:


> The pick up sticks are lovely. You have a very thoughtful friend. My husband has made me a number of handy items for my weaving.
> 
> Happy late birthday! We live between Albuquerque and Santa Fe. Love being able to hop up to Santa Fe for lunch whenever we want. I think NM is a magical place and so supportive of the arts. The next time you are in Taos, there is a fantastic yarn shop in Arroyo Seco called Weaving Southwest, if you don't already know about it. The owner is the granddaughter of Rachel Brown, a famous weaver who revitalized weaving in northern NM. Her GD and don run the shop and do all the dying of their beautiful yarns.


We drove past there one day when we were out with our friends & I missed it! By the time I learned if its existence, I no longer had time to go there.???? I really want a slim boat shuttle to use with my rigid heddle loom & they might have had them. Of course, then I'll need a bobbin winder, too. Does it ever end? Someone the other day mentioned that weaving is a good stash buster - except that now I'm buying yarn especially for weaving as well as knitting.????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> We drove past there one day when we were out with our friends & I missed it! By the time I learned if its existence, I no longer had time to go there.???? I really want a slim boat shuttle to use with my rigid heddle loom & they might have had them. Of course, then I'll need a bobbin winder, too. Does it ever end? Someone the other day mentioned that weaving is a good stash buster - except that now I'm buying yarn especially for weaving as well as knitting.????


Drat! Try www.fiberartistsupply.com for a bobbin winder. I got mine from them. Beautifully handmade in the USA from maple and about $60. I really like mine. For comparison, the cheapest one at Yarn Barn of Kansas is $115. I'm not sure if they make shuttles. You might try Halcyon Yarns or Yarn Barn for that. I'm with you on the multiple types of yarn ????


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Drat! Try www.fiberartistsupply.com for a bobbin winder. I got mine from them. Beautifully handmade in the USA from maple and about $60. I really like mine. For comparison, the cheapest one at Yarn Barn of Kansas is $115. I'm not sure if they make shuttles. You might try Halcyon Yarns or Yarn Barn for that. I'm with you on the multiple types of yarn ????


Thanks. I will have to get one of those, but I should probably get a boat shuttle first....


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Happy late birthday. My birthday is late August too and I'm waiting for Betty Linn Davenport's Textures book and a pin loom book to arrive. Love the pick up sticks. As for the shuttles, try the Woolery. I saw some listed there.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

brenda m said:


> Happy late birthday. My birthday is late August too and I'm waiting for Betty Linn Davenport's Textures book and a pin loom book to arrive. Love the pick up sticks. As for the shuttles, try the Woolery. I saw some listed there.


Brenda do you have a pin loom. I have 2 one I bought and one I made. I found some wonderful old patterns on line when I got my looms. Maybe I can post them let me see what I can do.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I have several pin looms-2 in, 4 inch, 6 inch, 4X6 inch and another I can't remember. One-4 inch is the zoom loom and the others are from Hazel Rose. I've made several baby blankets before I got the rigid heddle looms. I still use them. I also have a couple of the triangle pin looms which warp the same as the larger shawl looms. As I've said before, my daughters are my enablers-most were birthday, Christmas, etc. presents.


----------

